# Prepago for mobile



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

What is the best deal for visitors for mobiles in Spain PAYG ?


----------



## xxxxxxxxsundayfunday (Nov 18, 2013)

I'd say YOIGO and VODAFONE.

AMENA offers nice deals (from 7€/month) although not on PAYG, worth a look


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

When we come out early next year, CDS, holiday, initial house hunting, we think we will need to buy a couple of cheap phones, plus payg sims. Any recommendations ? Unsure if our UK phones would be too expensive to use there.

Cheers,
Derek


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Derek H said:


> When we come out early next year, CDS, holiday, initial house hunting, we think we will need to buy a couple of cheap phones, plus payg sims. Any recommendations ? Unsure if our UK phones would be too expensive to use there.
> 
> Cheers,
> Derek


I would go to Movistar. For about 30 euros you can get a basic phone with 25 euros credit (figures are approximate).

Personally, I would stay away from Vodafone as we have had bad experiences with them.

EDIT: I've just checked and you can get one for 21 with 5 credit or you can just buy a SIM for 10 euros


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

hundreds of thousands of Spanish have left vodafone phone/Movistar in the last couple of years due to their rip off rates and moved to smaller companies,inc labara,,hits.yoigo.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

When we first came we got Movistar PAYG at €28 for two phones each with €10 credit on them. They are still going strong and we only have to top up by €10 per 6 months - usually they nag us if its getting low but otherwise no complaints at all.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> When we first came we got Movistar PAYG at €28 for two phones each with €10 credit on them. They are still going strong and we only have to top up by €10 per 6 months - usually they nag us if its getting low but otherwise no complaints at all.


I reckon on doing the same. It sounds like a plan.
Can you remember where you bought them ?

Derek


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Derek H said:


> I reckon on doing the same. It sounds like a plan.
> Can you remember where you bought them ?
> 
> Derek


Erm... Movistar! in Alcalá la Real


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Erm... Movistar! in Alcalá la Real


That's cos you know. Not sure they have a branch in Northampton 

Derek


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Derek H said:


> That's cos you know. Not sure they have a branch in Northampton
> 
> Derek


The point being made is that Movistar have shops in almost every town - even in our local village there's one.

Some of the bigger supermarkets will also be able to help (Carrefour for example).


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Movistar is expensive-try Hits or Mas Mobile


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> When we first came we got Movistar PAYG at €28 for two phones each with €10 credit on them. They are still going strong and we only have to top up by €10 per 6 months - usually they nag us if its getting low but otherwise no complaints at all.


Yes in your case that may well be the case, but I fancy the OP would like to actually make some calls.

In that case as the others have said .............


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks all. Will post again, nearer the time. To find out latest situation. And to ask if you know of any deals.
Derek


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

sundayfunday said:


> I'd say YOIGO and VODAFONE. AMENA offers nice deals (from 7&#128;/month) although not on PAYG, worth a look


Thanks all for your help I would pass on advice,they can check them out and decide.


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

got a digi mobil sim card the other day10€ with 5€ credit and with internet top ups from 1€ this seems pretty good


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

How about :
1. get your UK phone unlocked before you set off and then replace the SIM with any of those mentioned above once in Spain.
2. Go to MediaMarkt (in most large shopping complexes these days) and buy an unlocked phone. I currently have an LG E405 with dual SIM capacity so that I can have my UK SIM in one slot and my Spanish Orange or French Leclerc in the other. That way I am rarely out of contact and the call costs are minimised. Dual SIM phones are much more common in Europe than the UK.


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

ccm47 said:


> How about : 1. get your UK phone unlocked before you set off and then replace the SIM with any of those mentioned above once in Spain. 2. Go to MediaMarkt (in most large shopping complexes these days) and buy an unlocked phone. I currently have an LG E405 with dual SIM capacity so that I can have my UK SIM in one slot and my Spanish Orange or French Leclerc in the other. That way I am rarely out of contact and the call costs are minimised. Dual SIM phones are much more common in Europe than the UK.


Thanks for your advice,that is excellent with dual SIM I would check it out price wise too.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

for international calls i can recommend you Happy Mobile
very cheap calls also Internet 1GB only for 10 euros valid 1 month


----------

